# New figure for the OR&L



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been working on him for a while and there are just a few minor tweaks to work out before I send him to the printer to be printed in 1:20.32 scale and 7/8ths.
He'll look great on my trains 








King David Kalakaua


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Impressive!

Thanks for sharing,
David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

OK but who is it, looks like the Prince of Wales ....later King Edward VII


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

His name is at the bottom of the image. King David Kalakaua, the Hawaiian King that granted BF Dillingham right away for his rail road.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is a preview video I use to view all angles easily.


----------

